# After 309/100 has been submitted



## Justcruising (Aug 2, 2021)

Good afternoon.
Just a general query as to process.
We have completed the online applications (applicant, sponsor) responded immediately to the letter requesting both biometrics and health check uploaded as many docs (190 in total between 4).
The query I have is that there doesn’t seem to be any further acknowledgement from the Providor (who do it on behalf on Aust Immigration I understand) that file us progressing, file is stagnant until,….
No indication that a case officer is /will been appointed, etc
It seems the application (under assessment - but the letter requesting bio is still on the system) now sits in limbo until a time we have no idea or control over……is that about right.


----------



## dpoon (Aug 1, 2021)

Yes. Now you can head to the waiting room like all the others. There, you can research on which office has the faster or slower processing time, you can complain about how processing time has gone up since beginning of the year etc etc.









Vendor Deals







www.australiaforum.com


----------

